# Surgery



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Surgery in SLC in the morning- 1 of my Pudel Pointers basically blew out both ACL's at the same time hunting Sharpies. Flat CRP , have no clue what happened . He was maybe 20 yards in front of me. - Luckily I was able to get the truck up the hills and across the flat to pick him up. Doc said he had never seen both at once. The surgeon in SLC had though and it will be a long road to recovery.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Surgery in SLC in the morning- 1 of my Pudel Pointers basically blew out both ACL's at the same time hunting Sharpies. Flat CRP , have no clue what happened . He was maybe 20 yards in front of me. - Luckily I was able to get the truck up the hills and across the flat to pick him up. Doc said he had never seen both at once. The surgeon in SLC had though and it will be a long road to recovery.


That sucks and yes, it does happen. Who is doing the surgery?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear. I am hoping the surgeon does a great job and a full recovery will take place. Best of luck.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Smith- came pretty highly recommended.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Good! both knees. dang. Keep us posted.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Smith- came pretty highly recommended.


Yes, he is one of the best in the area. He is who I usually send referrals to. 
How is the dog doing?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Yes, he is one of the best in the area. He is who I usually send referrals to.
> How is the dog doing?


Dale Smith?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gdog said:


> Dale Smith?


Yes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes it was Dale Smith- he was the first of three recommended.
I made a decision Wed night and changed the vet because Dale was out into Nov for surgery. I went with the vet in the same hospital ,a Dr. Becker who had done many of the same surgery. Maybe that wasn't best but I just couldn't watch my boy walk on his front two legs with his back to legs off the ground. Looked like a painful cartoon character. I drove down yesterday and picked him up. I think everything went well. He doesn't seem to be in pain but it's only been 24 hours. I was told he could hunt after Christmas- that's not going to happen, he is done until next season. Not cheap that's for sure but if he is back to even 3/4 normal I will be very happy. He's a great dog even with out hunting involved. I have no clue how any of you that have to drive that traffic each day survive. Unreal- 3 accidents- people driving like idiots. Length of life must go down dramatically. GD- Dale Smith's office is in Cottonwood Heights- # 801-277-8777. He looks like a shaved Frankenstein right now .


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ouch! This is why I broke down and bought insurance for my dog. Hope the recovery goes smooth for you


----------

